# Single Dose of 'Magic Mushrooms' Hallucinogen May Create Lasting Personality Change



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2011)

*Single Dose of 'Magic Mushrooms' Hallucinogen May Create Lasting Personality Change, Study Suggests*

ScienceDaily (Sep. 29, 2011) - A single high dose of the hallucinogen psilocybin, the active ingredient in so-called "magic mushrooms," was enough to bring about a measurable personality change lasting at least a year in nearly 60 percent of the 51 participants in a new study, according to the Johns Hopkins researchers who conducted it.

Lasting change was found in the part of the personality known as openness, which includes traits related to imagination, aesthetics, feelings, abstract ideas and general broad-mindedness. Changes in these traits, measured on a widely used and scientifically validated personality inventory, were larger in magnitude than changes typically observed in healthy adults over decades of life experiences, the scientists say. Researchers in the field say that after the age of 30, personality doesn't usually change significantly.

"Normally, if anything, openness tends to decrease as people get older," says study leader Roland R. Griffiths, a professor of psychiatry and behavioral sciences at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine.

The research, approved by Johns Hopkins' Institutional Review Board, was funded in part by the National Institute on Drug Abuse and published in the Journal of Psychopharmacology.

The study participants completed two to five eight-hour drug sessions, with consecutive sessions separated by at least three weeks. Participants were informed they would receive a "moderate or high dose" of psilocybin during one of their drug sessions, but neither they nor the session monitors knew when.

During each session, participants were encouraged to lie down on a couch, use an eye mask to block external visual distraction, wear headphones through which music was played and focus their attention on their inner experiences.

Personality was assessed at screening, one to two months after each drug session and approximately 14 months after the last drug session. Griffiths says he believes the personality changes found in this study are likely permanent since they were sustained for over a year by many.

Nearly all of the participants in the new study considered themselves spiritually active (participating regularly in religious services, prayer or meditation). More than half had postgraduate degrees. The sessions with the otherwise illegal hallucinogen were closely monitored and volunteers were considered to be psychologically healthy

"We don't know whether the findings can be generalized to the larger population," Griffiths says.

As a word of caution, Griffiths also notes that some of the study participants reported strong fear or anxiety for a portion of their daylong psilocybin sessions, although none reported any lingering harmful effects. He cautions, however, that if hallucinogens are used in less well supervised settings, the possible fear or anxiety responses could lead to harmful behaviors.

Griffiths says lasting personality change is rarely looked at as a function of a single discrete experience in the laboratory. In the study, the change occurred specifically in those volunteers who had undergone a "mystical experience," as validated on a questionnaire developed by early hallucinogen researchers and refined by Griffiths for use at Hopkins. He defines "mystical experience" as among other things, "a sense of interconnectedness with all people and things accompanied by a sense of sacredness and reverence."

Personality was measured on a widely used and scientifically validated personality inventory, which covers openness and the other four broad domains that psychologists consider the makeup of personality: neuroticism, extroversion, agreeableness and conscientiousness. Only openness changed during the course of the study.

Griffiths says he believes psilocybin may have therapeutic uses. He is currently studying whether the hallucinogen has a use in helping cancer patients handle the depression and anxiety that comes along with a diagnosis, and whether it can help longtime cigarette smokers overcome their addiction.

"There may be applications for this we can't even imagine at this point," he says. "It certainly deserves to be systematically studied."

Along with the National Institute on Drug Abuse, this study was funded by the Council on Spiritual Practices, Heffter Research Institute and the Betsy Gordon Foundation.

Other Hopkins authors of the research include Matthew W. Johnson, Ph.D, and Katherine A. MacLean, Ph.D.


Story Source:
    The above story is reprinted (with editorial adaptations by ScienceDaily staff) from materials provided by Johns Hopkins Medical Institutions, via EurekAlert!, a service of AAAS. 

Journal Reference:
    K. A. MacLean, M. W. Johnson, R. R. Griffiths. Mystical Experiences Occasioned by the Hallucinogen Psilocybin Lead to Increases in the Personality Domain of Openness. Journal of Psychopharmacology, 2011; DOI: 10.1177/0269881111420188


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 29, 2011)

There's a lot that can be learned from a psilocybin experience. Take the shrooms alone and sit in darkness with your eyes shut and just listen. There's nothing like experiencing ego death and seeing things for how they really are.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 29, 2011)

Hell yea, great post.
Thank you


----------



## twotuff (Sep 29, 2011)

that explains it......


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)

Since the very beginning people realized the psychoactive benefits of Shrooms, and people realized that the altered state of psilocybin has it's benefits too.   From the early cave dwellers who first stumbled upon psychedelic mushrooms to the over 6000-year-old tradition of opium cultivation in the East to a modern pharmaceutical industry with over 24,000 drugs on the market, drugs have played a role in our lives since well before recorded human history.

But drugs are bad for you okay, unless they're FDA approved.


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> There's a lot that can be learned from a psilocybin experience. Take the shrooms alone and sit in darkness with your eyes shut and just listen. There's nothing like experiencing ego death and seeing things for how they really are.



I like the TV on but me facing away from it for the flickers and colors and I can stare at the wallpaper for 8 hours.  You guys making me want to get some acid this weekend for sure.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 29, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> I like the TV on but me facing away from it for the flickers and colors and I can stare at the wallpaper for 8 hours.  You guys making me want to get some acid this weekend for sure.



I actually got given some LSD today which is supposed to be really good. I havent taken acid in about 16 years so that's my plan for the weekend. 

Its the end of winter here so mushrooms will be starting to grow again in about two weeks. Cant wait to go picking.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> There's a lot that can be learned from a psilocybin experience. Take the shrooms alone and sit in darkness with your eyes shut and just listen. There's nothing like experiencing ego death and seeing things for how they really are.



I couldn't agree more. With people, shrooms usually amount to a lot of dumb conversation and giggling. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with that, I have laughed so hard that the next day felt like Mike Tyson in his prime had punched me in the chest repeatedly.

But, doing a massive dose alone can only be described as spiritual, and I'm not even a spiritual person. You unlock doors that will never be locked again. You perceive reality in a more pure untainted way. My cynicism melts away, and I love and forgive those who I had hated before. I understand and empathize with my enemies, and I love and appreciate my friends and family more than I already did. I usually observe aspects of the world that keeps my mind busy for weeks and even months. So months after a heavy trip, I am at peace as my mind tries to workout more important things, and I no longer obsess over insignificant shit that weighs me down. 

I can see why such a thing is so dangerous. I mean, fuck, those in change can't manipulate a person that is seeing clearly.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I actually got given some LSD today which is supposed to be really good. I havent taken acid in about 16 years so that's my plan for the weekend.
> 
> Its the end of winter here so mushrooms will be starting to grow again in about two weeks. Cant wait to go picking.



I fucking hate you, I am eat up with jealousy.


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anybody else notice the AMAZING PACE OF HUMAN ADVANCEMENT AFTER THE DISCOVERY AND WIDESPREAD USE OF ACID IN THE 50's and 60's?  Not a coincidence.  LSD created the technologically advanced society we live in today, incomprehensible to the generations before us that did not have LSD.  Thanks LSD for internet porn


----------



## meow (Sep 29, 2011)

I saw this cute chick totally freak out while she was in shrooms. She was convulsing wildly and her sweater puppies came out to play. She ended up going to the er.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I couldn't agree more. With people, shrooms usually amount to a lot of dumb conversation and giggling. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with that, I have laughed so hard that the next day felt like Mike Tyson in his prime had punched me in the chest repeatedly.
> 
> But, doing a massive dose alone can only be described as spiritual, and I'm not even a spiritual person. You unlock doors that will never be locked again. You perceive reality in a more pure untainted way. My cynicism melts away, and I love and forgive those who I had hated before. I understand and empathize with my enemies, and I love and appreciate my friends and family more than I already did. I usually observe aspects of the world that keeps my mind busy for weeks and even months. So months after a heavy trip, I am at peace as my mind tries to workout more important things, and I no longer obsess over insignificant shit that weighs me down.
> 
> I can see why such a thing is so dangerous. I mean, fuck, those in change can't manipulate a person that is seeing clearly.



This here. 

Is it possible, do I even dare? Well fuck it...All throughout history, as long as man has been around, anyway. Shrooms have caused men to see visions of gods and spiritual shit. Could those people have possibly been on Shrooms, and seen jesus?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I couldn't agree more. With people, shrooms usually amount to a lot of dumb conversation and giggling. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with that, I have laughed so hard that the next day felt like Mike Tyson in his prime had punched me in the chest repeatedly.
> 
> But, doing a massive dose alone can only be described as spiritual, and I'm not even a spiritual person. You unlock doors that will never be locked again. You perceive reality in a more pure untainted way. My cynicism melts away, and I love and forgive those who I had hated before. I understand and empathize with my enemies, and I love and appreciate my friends and family more than I already did. I usually observe aspects of the world that keeps my mind busy for weeks and even months. So months after a heavy trip, I am at peace as my mind tries to workout more important things, and I no longer obsess over insignificant shit that weighs me down.
> 
> I can see why such a thing is so dangerous. I mean, fuck, those in change can't manipulate a person that is seeing clearly.



You've completely nailed it in every part of that post. Funny how this is the same message that many famous prophets, ambassadors for peace, humanists and spiritual leaders have been teaching throughout history. Learning and trying to comprehend this message by reading a book equates to very little in comparison to experiencing this message from deep within yourself and with overwhelming clarity.

Religions sure have done a good job of destroying spirituality which I feel is sadly ironic. The common theme of love and forgiveness is found in most religions however their dogmatic set of rules and threats of excruciating punishment for those who don't obey manage to expose contradictions that cannot be ignored by any thinking person.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 29, 2011)

Gotdamn, I love you guys! You buncha free thinkers and naysayers to the establishment. The wrong people are in charge, that's a fact!


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I fucking hate you, I am eat up with jealousy.



Do some shrooms, apparently you will forgive him.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 29, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I fucking hate you, I am eat up with jealousy.


----------



## Thee_One (Sep 30, 2011)

If you guys have ever been in an argument with a non-tripper,
what is the best way to go about the conversation, to convince them that you are not crazy or a druggie for taking these medicines?

I have a hard time communicating why it is so good, and why the experience is more than just a high.


----------



## .V. (Sep 30, 2011)

Never tried them.  But an old friend of mine, her husband, and myself all retire at the same time from drug testing employers.  Her husband and I work for the same folks and since they are another sovereign nation...they can do what the fuck they want...  This means any kind of random  testing, singling out the guy with long hair for testing, whatever they choose.  I was tested 5 times last year, I guess my number came up randomly more than any of the other hundreds of employees?  

When we retire, we are all going to go to the aquarium to watch the jellyfish in the psychadelic lighting and get stoned out of our heads for the first time (well, it will be the first time for me, her, and Mrs.V. at least).  Yep, mushrooms are on the menu that day.  23 years to go and counting down.


----------



## Thee_One (Sep 30, 2011)

.V. said:


> Never tried them.  But an old friend of mine, her husband, and myself all retire at the same time from drug testing employers.  Her husband and I work for the same folks and since they are another sovereign nation...they can do what the fuck they want...  This means any kind of random  testing, singling out the guy with long hair for testing, whatever they choose.  I was tested 5 times last year, I guess my number came up randomly more than any of the other hundreds of employees?
> 
> When we retire, we are all going to go to the aquarium to watch the jellyfish in the psychadelic lighting and get stoned out of our heads for the first time (well, it will be the first time for me, her, and Mrs.V. at least).  Yep, mushrooms are on the menu that day.  23 years to go and counting down.



Why wait? You could die way before then, and miss out on one of life's most incredible experiences.

You can't be tested for shrooms. They are out of the body completely within 3 days of ingestion. AFAIK they act/are recognized by the body in the brain, as serotonin agonist. So they shouldn't be discernible in your pee any more than regular dumped serotonin.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 30, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Why wait? You could die way before then, and miss out on one of life's most incredible experiences.
> 
> You can't be tested for shrooms. They are out of the body completely within 3 days of ingestion. AFAIK they act/are recognized by the body in the brain, as serotonin agonist. So they shouldn't be discernible in your pee any more than regular dumped serotonin.



Hair tests.  Lasts a little longer in the follicle.  The shit people have been caught for with those...  We'll wait.  His idea anyway.  I'm just going along for the ride.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 30, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


>



Have fun you fucker!


----------



## Thee_One (Sep 30, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> Hair tests.  Lasts a little longer in the follicle.  The shit people have been caught for with those...  We'll wait.  His idea anyway.  I'm just going along for the ride.




Have you any proof that psilocybin is even detectable in hair follicles to begin with?


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2011)

some of the best nights of my life were with buddies shroomin...just thinking about all the laughing makes my stomach hurt!


----------



## littlekev (Sep 30, 2011)

Well i know my first experience changed my life forever, i'd have to say every trip left an imprint on my soul in some way. I believe everyone should have that experience atleast once in their lives. The sense of peace with my inner self after a long healthy trip was something that no medicine or therapy could ever give me. Oh and BillHicksFan you avi catches my eye everytime i see your post, Clockwork Orange and some home grown Star Gazers changed my life forever!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

never tried shrooms E has always been my desinger of choice


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 30, 2011)

I did so much acid, shrooms and extacy when I was in high school......

Whooooopppssss! Lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> I did so much acid, shrooms and extacy when I was in high school......
> 
> Whooooopppssss! Lol


 never tried acid or shrooms never will try acid and would love to try shrooms but extacy is the fuckin shit!


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> never tried acid or shrooms never will try acid and would love to try shrooms but extacy is the fuckin shit!



E was amazing. The superman pills and mitsubishi pills were :bounce::bounce:


----------



## LAM (Sep 30, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> never tried shrooms E has always been my desinger of choice



when it comes to rollin on E people either seem to love it or not.  personally with the exception of LSD and mescaline I prefer the all natural stuff (shrooms and weed).

E can be hit or miss depending on who made it and with what.   I never got a chance to do any pure molly but I heard that's worth a shot.


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

LAM said:


> when it comes to rollin on E people either seem to love it or not. personally with the exception of LSD I prefer the all natural stuff (shrooms and weed).
> 
> E can be hit or miss depending on who made it and with what. I never got a change to do any pure molly but I heard that's worth a shot.


 never had molly either becuase im not a huge fan but i no a lot of people who switched from E to molly and never looked back. Ive had some bad beans but E is deffinatly my shit i never had supermans my favorite where monkeys (back when they where good) stars air and airplanes


----------



## crazyotter (Sep 30, 2011)

LAM said:


> when it comes to rollin on E people either seem to love it or not.  personally with the exception of LSD I prefer the all natural stuff (shrooms and weed).
> 
> E can be hit or miss depending on who made it and with what.   I never got a change to do any pure molly but I heard that's worth a shot.



Yeah I heard Molly was the bee's knee's! 

Haven't done any drugs in like 8 years due to the Marines but I have nice memories


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 30, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Yeah I heard Molly was the bee's knee's!
> 
> Haven't done any drugs in like 8 years due to the Marines but I have nice memories


 ive been on the staright and norrow coming up one 2 years and working on army myself but man where those times fun!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 30, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Have you any proof that psilocybin is even detectable in hair follicles to begin with?




Technically, psilocybin can be found in a hair follicle test between 3 to 5 months after use...However psilocybin is not usually tested for in standard (cannabis, cocaine, amphetamines, opiates, PCP) or advanced drugs tests (barbituriates, benzodiazepines like Valium)...

Hell, every 1 inch of hair exposed on your head is approximatly 60 days of history...Let's say you have 4 inches of hair on your head...This would mean 4 X 60 = 240 days...Plus, if an employer suspects and they ask for it to be tested, they can ask for body hair from your chest, legs, underarms, etc...And it lasts MUCH longer in your system from body hair, because you get more frequent haircuts on your head than you shave your body...

Since .V. is a Paramedic, and knowing our luck, he would get chosen the very next day for a random drug test and it would also be the day they decide to do a 5 panel screen & psilocybin would be the FIRST thing on the list......Just don't want to risk it...It would be the END of his 22 year's of being a Nationally Registered Paramedic...

And to be honest...I don't like the taste of vinegar (its something you can take in HIGH dose to HELP you past a drug test if you can stomach enough)...I don't care to take an ungodly amount of niacin because I am quite fond of my NON ulcerated and NON bleeding stomach and I don't know if I have a liver disease because I HATE GOING TO THE DOCTOR and if one takes too high a dose of niacin it can make a liver disease spread quicker...Nor do I care to drink urine, which also can HELP one pass a drug test...

So yeah, I DO a lot of research on a LOT of things and I NORMALLY won't post up something that I have NO knowledge of...Besides, we would rather be safe WITH jobs than sorry AND unemployed...Yanno...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 30, 2011)

who's this nigga V


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 30, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> who's this nigga V



Lol...Um, .V. is my hubby, involved with this thread & one of your board reps (he posted somewhere on page 1 I think) about someday after retirement going to an aquarium and watching jellyfish while stoned...


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> never had molly either becuase im not a huge fan but i no a lot of people who switched from E to molly and never looked back. Ive had some bad beans but E is deffinatly my shit i never had supermans my favorite where monkeys (back when they where good) stars air and airplanes



Wait, where I'm from, E and mollies are the same thing, MDMA. Mollies just weren't pressed and stamped. Basically, they were just a clear capsules filled with pure powdered MDMA.

I was partying with friends in Auburn once, and the one of the dealers must have seriously trusted my Auburn buddies. He left a box of mollies in his kitchen and we could go and get some anytime we wanted. The rule was grab a molly leave $30 in the box. Between the 9 of us, we went through all 28 of the mollies in one night. It was the hardest I ever rolled, but I felt like suicide for a month after. I think I burned up a few axons.


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I love superhumans.   I happen to be. WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Wait, where I'm from, E and mollies are the same thing, MDMA. Mollies just weren't pressed and stamped. Basically, they were just a clear capsules filled with pure powdered MDMA.
> 
> I was partying with friends in Auburn once, and the one of the dealers must have seriously trusted my Auburn buddies. He left a box of mollies in his kitchen and we could go and get some anytime we wanted. The rule was grab a molly leave $30 in the box. Between the 9 of us, we went through all 28 of the mollies in one night. It was the hardest I ever rolled, but I felt like suicide for a month after. I think I burned up a few axons.



Coming down off E was the worst feeling ever. I turned off my phone and stayed in bed for 2 days. 
That's the main reason I don't miss it. That and saying RETARDED things I don't mean to people. Lol


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Wait, where I'm from, E and mollies are the same thing, MDMA. Mollies just weren't pressed and stamped. Basically, they were just a clear capsules filled with pure powdered MDMA.
> 
> I was partying with friends in Auburn once, and the one of the dealers must have seriously trusted my Auburn buddies. He left a box of mollies in his kitchen and we could go and get some anytime we wanted. The rule was grab a molly leave $30 in the box. Between the 9 of us, we went through all 28 of the mollies in one night. It was the hardest I ever rolled, but I felt like suicide for a month after. I think I burned up a few axons.


 molly is pure mdma E is usually always cut with cocaine and shit now =(


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Coming down off E was the worst feeling ever. I turned off my phone and stayed in bed for 2 days.
> That's the main reason I don't miss it. That and saying RETARDED things I don't mean to people. Lol


 my biggest problem on E was either being way to agreesive or way to horny lmao i only had one bad come down so i ate a few bars and passed ut.. problem solved


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> my biggest problem on E was either being way to agreesive or way to horny lmao i only had one bad come down so i ate a few bars and passed ut.. problem solved



Aggressive ?? I was like a fucking care bare on it. Lol

Everything was perfect and everyone was my best friend in the world 

And I thought I could dance reeeeeeaaaaallllly good!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Aggressive ?? I was like a fucking care bare on it. Lol
> 
> Everything was perfect and everyone was my best friend in the world
> 
> And I thought I could dance reeeeeeaaaaallllly good!


 lol ya but only in certain situations. i had a couple times where i got riled up and heated as fuck and got into a fight at the gas station and i was out to murder everyone that night lol had about 3 nights like this lmao (i think their was a lot less mdma and a lot more amphetamines and shit in those beans becuase i wasnt rollong to hard just jiggin out lmso) but 99% of the time im a care bare to lmao i was friends with everything and nice to everyone and just wanted to chill and have a good time! ..... and FUCK!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 2, 2011)

My friend and I were tripping on acid and somehow ended up at a diner. Well, some big black dude who didn't like him went up to him in the parking lot and started with him. Holy shit! I've never seen someone go that crazy during a fight. It took 3 of us to pull my boy off him. Obv it gave everyone a bad trip after that


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> My friend and I were tripping on acid and somehow ended up at a diner. Well, some big black dude who didn't like him went up to him in the parking lot and started with him. Holy shit! I've never seen someone go that crazy during a fight. It took 3 of us to pull my boy off him. Obv it gave everyone a bad trip after that


 lmao yes ive had those times. not on shrooms of course cuz ive never done them but still lmao


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Aggressive ?? I was like a fucking care bare on it. Lol
> 
> Everything was perfect and everyone was my best friend in the world
> 
> And I thought I could dance reeeeeeaaaaallllly good!


 DOM vs. Exstacy/shrooms
HAHAH instant classic!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 2, 2011)

I was never a big fan of coke. I didn't see why everyone loved it. 

I don't have an addictive personality thank god bc I've tried everything besides oxycotton ,crack and heroin

The only thing I think I'd ever do again is maybe percs.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 2, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> DOM vs. Exstacy/shrooms
> HAHAH instant classic!



Going to watch right now!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Going to watch right now!


 i dont think their really is one! i was just saying if their was it would be and istand classic like the meatheads one! we gotta get him to do more!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> I was never a big fan of coke. I didn't see why everyone loved it.
> 
> I don't have an addictive personality thank god bc I've tried everything besides oxycotton ,crack and heroin
> 
> The only thing I think I'd ever do again is maybe percs.


 i never tried coke except the little bits that where in my E lmao and i never had an addcitive personalty ive tried all sorts of pain killers everything like that percsw tabs and valiums <3 but i did get addicted to xanax of all things ive done i never thought they would have been the ones.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 2, 2011)

Couldn't find it but I watched the WINNING one!!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 2, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> Couldn't find it but I watched the WINNING one!!!


 lmao i love that one! their all funny as fuck!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> lmao i love that one! their all funny as fuck!




I think its time for the neg hammer on that newb!!


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> Technically, psilocybin can be found in a hair follicle test between 3 to 5 months after use...However psilocybin is not usually tested for in standard (cannabis, cocaine, amphetamines, opiates, PCP) or advanced drugs tests (barbituriates, benzodiazepines like Valium)...
> 
> Hell, every 1 inch of hair exposed on your head is approximatly 60 days of history...Let's say you have 4 inches of hair on your head...This would mean 4 X 60 = 240 days...Plus, if an employer suspects and they ask for it to be tested, they can ask for body hair from your chest, legs, underarms, etc...And it lasts MUCH longer in your system from body hair, because you get more frequent haircuts on your head than you shave your body...
> 
> ...




Geez lady, I think you're crazy.
Who would drink pee to pass a drug test when you could just carry some in with you?
Surely they don't watch you take a leak?


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

P.S. you 2 guys sofar and crazyotter are shitting on this thread. People reading this are going to associate shrooms with Ex now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Geez lady, I think you're crazy.
> Who would drink pee to pass a drug test when you could just carry some in with you?
> Surely they don't watch you take a leak?



Um, NO, I am NOT crazy...DUH...I said I would NOT like to drink urine to help pass a drug test...Read again...

And I don't know about where you are from, haven't a clue, don't care, but HERE where WE LIVE, they damn sure DO stand there when you pee...

Guess it all depends on your job, eh?!?!


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> Um, NO, I am NOT crazy...DUH...I said I would NOT like to drink urine to help pass a drug test...Read again...
> 
> And I don't know about where you are from, haven't a clue, don't care, but HERE where WE LIVE, they damn sure DO stand there when you pee...
> 
> Guess it all depends on your job, eh?!?!



Yea but to mention it just seems pointless to begin with...

SO let me get this STRAIGHT.
When you take a drug test, there's a person there watching the urine exit your feminine parts and hitting the retainer?


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> P.S. you 2 guys sofar and crazyotter are shitting on this thread. People reading this are going to associate shrooms with Ex now. Thanks a lot.




If people dont know the difference between shrooms and E then they`re fucking retards.


----------



## .V. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Yea but to mention it just seems pointless to begin with...
> 
> SO let me get this STRAIGHT.
> When you take a drug test, there's a person there watching the urine exit your feminine parts and hitting the retainer?



She's referring to the drug tests where I work.  If it's a hair test, well that's a given, they take it from your head.  They choose randomly from a 5 panel, 7 panel, or 9 panel test.

If they choose to do a urine test then yes, they accompany you into the rest room and watch you urinate into the test cup.  They are very careful about these things.  And yes, it's legal where I work.


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

.V. said:


> She's referring to the drug tests where I work.  If it's a hair test, well that's a given, they take it from your head.  They choose randomly from a 5 panel, 7 panel, or 9 panel test.
> 
> If they choose to do a urine test then yes, they accompany you into the rest room and watch you urinate into the test cup.  They are very careful about these things.  And yes, it's legal where I work.



If that were the case, I'd ask them if they'd hold the cup.
"You're standing there ain't ya?"


----------



## LAM (Oct 3, 2011)

.V. said:


> She's referring to the drug tests where I work.  If it's a hair test, well that's a given, they take it from your head.  They choose randomly from a 5 panel, 7 panel, or 9 panel test.
> 
> If they choose to do a urine test then yes, they accompany you into the rest room and watch you urinate into the test cup.  They are very careful about these things.  And yes, it's legal where I work.



what industry do you work in?

drug testing for employment if you don't work in transportation is bullshit.  I think I have been forced to be tested once in the past 30 years and that was for a job at the local ford dealership back in the 80's.


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> If people dont know the difference between shrooms and E then they`re fucking retards.



Congratulations, you just decribed 40%* of Americans.



*Arbitrary #, but you get my point.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Congratulations, you just decribed 40%* of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> *Arbitrary #, but you get my point.




i`d say its more like 75-80% 

anyways, this is a steroid and training website.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> If that were the case, I'd ask them if they'd hold the cup.
> "You're standing there ain't ya?"



Lol...Actually, I should have said that to her...That would have been CLASSIC...

But, she sure stood there and watched me and I had to hand her the cup before I could even wipe dry...Legal or not, they damn sure did it...

And .V. is a Paramedic...


----------



## 8thangel (Oct 3, 2011)

Ahh, the good ol' days, lol!

I have some very good and memorable times with shrooms and acid (not together of course!) back in the day.  I laughed so hard while shrooming one time my sides hurt for a few days after.  It was the craziest thing, my brother another guy and me just couldn't for the life of us stop laughing at absolutely nothing!  It was very silly and yet utterly hilarious all at the same time.

Used to make a point of setting up activities that were "trip friendly" to make things all the more enjoyable.

Good times... Good times!


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 3, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> Lol...Actually, I should have said that to her...That would have been CLASSIC...
> 
> But, she sure stood there and watched me and I had to hand her the cup before I could even wipe dry...Legal or not, they damn sure did it...
> 
> And .V. is a Paramedic...



Wow, that IS ridiculous....
I'm such a shy pee'er, I don't think I could do it.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> P.S. you 2 guys sofar and crazyotter are shitting on this thread. People reading this are going to associate shrooms with Ex now. Thanks a lot.


 only if their retarded as fuck! how the hell could you possibly associate the 2?


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 3, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Wow, that IS ridiculous....
> I'm such a shy pee'er, I don't think I could do it.



Bet you never popped out a baby...Roflmfao

Have a couple of THEM and you will pee in the middle of Walmart at the service desk if the restrooms are closed for cleaning......TRUST ME!!!


----------



## MDR (Oct 3, 2011)

Grew up in an area where psilocybin mushrooms grew profusely, so going "shrooming" became an annual event in my youth.  Always enjoyed hallucinogens of all kinds, but mushrooms in particular are very enjoyable.  Always left me with a sensation of deeper perception and insight about what was and wasn't truly important in life.  Never had any kind of bad experience.  It does seem to settle the mind and clarify things in a very real way.  Always enjoyed being outdoors and hanging out with other friends who were interested in talking about what we were feeling as it was happening and all the associated emotions and sensory perceptions that were heightened and altered within the moment.  I think the idea of some drugs being mind expansive is very real, and can be a very good experience for those open enough to embrace it.  Haven't done them in years, but just thinking about it conjures up a lot of very positive memories.


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 4, 2011)

MDR said:


> Grew up in an area where psilocybin mushrooms grew profusely, so going "shrooming" became an annual event in my youth.  Always enjoyed hallucinogens of all kinds, but mushrooms in particular are very enjoyable.  Always left me with a sensation of deeper perception and insight about what was and wasn't truly important in life.  Never had any kind of bad experience.  It does seem to settle the mind and clarify things in a very real way.  Always enjoyed being outdoors and hanging out with other friends who were interested in talking about what we were feeling as it was happening and all the associated emotions and sensory perceptions that were heightened and altered within the moment.  I think the idea of some drugs being mind expansive is very real, and can be a very good experience for those open enough to embrace it.  Haven't done them in years, but just thinking about it conjures up a lot of very positive memories.




When you say youth, how young were you?
I wish I wish I wish I had gotten a hold of these when i was in my teens...Probably would have settled down a bit, and not been such an ass! 

I didn't try my first psychedelic until I was 20.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anybody here experience an overwhelming sense of deja vu while on LSD? I used to experience this as a teenager and 14 years later I take a trip and experience exactly the same feeling. 
Its as though Ive been there before yet I can't put my finger on it in regards to where or when.


----------



## Hench (Oct 5, 2011)

Just been picking today! 

We got a few stares from passers by who either knew exactly what we were up to or thought we had a strange fascination with cow shit. Also got charged at by a bullock, but Im a country boy so no biggie. 

Going to have a sample later on.....anyone have any tips/secrets they want to share with a shroom virgin?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2011)

Hench said:


> Just been picking today!
> 
> We got a few stares from passers by who either knew exactly what we were up to or thought we had a strange fascination with cow shit. Also got charged at by a bullock, but Im a country boy so no biggie.
> 
> Going to have a sample later on.....anyone have any tips/secrets they want to share with a shroom virgin?




Just accept what happens to you and embrace the weirdness of it all and you should do fine.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


>



Hahahahaha, that is awesome!


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Hench said:


> Just been picking today!
> 
> We got a few stares from passers by who either knew exactly what we were up to or thought we had a strange fascination with cow shit. Also got charged at by a bullock, but Im a country boy so no biggie.
> 
> Going to have a sample later on.....anyone have any tips/secrets they want to share with a shroom virgin?



lol hope you don't plan on trippin' by yourself, not a good idea. Did that once and that was my only negative experience with shrooms. Try to be in a group of real good friends, that way you all trip together..and just go with the flow.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 5, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Does anybody here experience an overwhelming sense of deja vu while on LSD? I used to experience this as a teenager and 14 years later I take a trip and experience exactly the same feeling.
> Its as though Ive been there before yet I can't put my finger on it in regards to where or when.




I still get deja vu all the time, I wonder if I opened that door while on the stuff. This happens soo often, I'm thinking of becomming a remote viewer.


----------



## LAM (Oct 5, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Does anybody here experience an overwhelming sense of deja vu while on LSD? I used to experience this as a teenager and 14 years later I take a trip and experience exactly the same feeling.
> Its as though Ive been there before yet I can't put my finger on it in regards to where or when.



all the time...but that was happening to me when I was a youth long before I did a couple of sheets of blotter...

one of my boy's did have a bad trip on shrooms once, that was back in '87 and today he still blames that shit on me.  to be honest Matt hasn't been the same since.


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> all the time...but that was happening to me when I was a youth long before I did a couple of sheets of blotter...
> 
> one of my boy's did have a bad trip on shrooms once, that was back in '87 and today he still blames that shit on me.  to be honest Matt hasn't been the same since.




He should have done them again, to get over it.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> all the time...but that was happening to me when I was a youth long before I did a couple of sheets of blotter...
> 
> one of my boy's did have a bad trip on shrooms once, that was back in '87 and today he still blames that shit on me.  to be honest Matt hasn't been the same since.



 Poor matt


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2011)

LAM said:


> all the time...but that was happening to me when I was a youth long before I did a couple of sheets of blotter...
> 
> one of my boy's did have a bad trip on shrooms once, that was back in '87 and today he still blames that shit on me.  to be honest Matt hasn't been the same since.



I know the feeling. I convinced a close friend to do shrooms and he says it is why he lost his christian faith. I figured that would be a good thing, but he hasn't done to well with it. I still feel bad about that.

I also introduced my brother to crystal, and he later developed a nasty addiction that took him a while to shake off. He says that I shouldn't blame myself for that, and that he would have done it anyway, but it left an impression on me to allow people to do things in their own time on their own terms. I guess I'm a carrier, and while nothing bad happens to me, other people sometimes get fucked up in a not so good way.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 5, 2011)

Hench said:


> Just been picking today!
> 
> We got a few stares from passers by who either knew exactly what we were up to or thought we had a strange fascination with cow shit. Also got charged at by a bullock, but Im a country boy so no biggie.
> 
> Going to have a sample later on.....anyone have any tips/secrets they want to share with a shroom virgin?




Hench, make sure you know beyond a shred of doubt that you've got magic  mushrooms and not one poisonous one in amongst them. I hope you went  picking with somebody who has experience.

Apart from that, just take KelJu's advise and just roll with whatever happens. 
 You'll have a great time as it's usually an extremely positive experience for most.
 Let us know how you go! 




IronAddict said:


> lol hope you don't plan on trippin' by yourself, not a good idea. Did that once and that was my only negative experience with shrooms. Try to be in a group of real good friends, that way you all trip together..and just go with the flow.



For a first timer I agree that its not a good idea to trip alone but it depends on why you trip to begin with. If you're doing it just for fun then its amazing to be with friends who are also tripping but if you are doing in to gain any personal insight then doing it alone with no distractions from your inner thoughts is one of the most powerful experiences we can ever have.

I tripped alone a couple of days ago on lsd and it was one of the most amazing experiences Ive ever had. 
 My consciousness became white-hot and when I shut my eyes it was  brighter than sunlight. I took in "Terrence McKenna style" too as I woke  up after 16 hours of fasting and took it on an empty stomach. 



IronAddict said:


> I still get deja vu all the time, I wonder if I opened that door while on the stuff. This happens soo often, I'm thinking of becomming a remote viewer.


 
I dont get deja vu when I'm sober and awake. I get it often in dreams but on lsd it is the same feeling which consistantly loops hundreds of times throughout the trip. Its more like a "thought or a state of being" that Im familiar with and not a particular place.  
I researched it on another forum and somebody said that after taking their first lsd trip they knew that they'd been there thousands of times before so I'm glad to hear that many others experience this too. 




LAM said:


> all the time...but that was happening to me when I was a youth long before I did a couple of sheets of blotter...
> 
> one of my boy's did have a bad trip on shrooms once, that was back in '87 and today he still blames that shit on me.  to be honest Matt hasn't been the same since.



Some people simply haven't got the mental strength to be able to trip and they should avoid it. Ive read that whether the trip is a good experience or a bad experience the individual will never quite be the same again. It certainly has the potential to 'make or break' you.



KelJu said:


> I know the feeling. I convinced a close friend to do shrooms and he says it is why he lost his christian faith. I figured that would be a good thing, but he hasn't done to well with it. I still feel bad about that.
> 
> 
> I also introduced my brother to crystal, and he later developed a nasty addiction that took him a while to shake off. He says that I shouldn't blame myself for that, and that he would have done it anyway, but it left an impression on me to allow people to do things in their own time on their own terms. I guess I'm a carrier, and while nothing bad happens to me, other people sometimes get fucked up in a not so good way.



Unfortunately this was on my conscience for quite some time as I  introduced meth to a few friends when I was younger and their lives  spiralled out of control as they become more and more addicted. Ive recently accepted that they are their own person and they are responsible for their own decisions.
I seem  to be like you where I can abuse any substance yet always respect it for  what it is and walk away when I need to.

As for shrooms there's nothing like a good trip to shake of a lifetime of pre-conceived beliefs. 
Did you friend lose his shit as a result of losing his faith or was it due the the trip itself?


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 5, 2011)

Billy! hey dude! At the moment, broski, I just smoked some Bubba Kush, so I'm stoned, So forgive me please, for being a little lazy and not editing through your post. ha! But you're  in the right. That experience was just youth and having leftovers, and having free time.

That experience though, let me know that friendships is what it was all about, and the people I thought were my friends really weren't. But as time went by, I realised I wasn't the greatest either.


----------



## SFW (Oct 5, 2011)

is it worth cultivating yourself for personal use? Could one buy the spores online and then buy cowshit, etc and grow it.


----------



## MDR (Oct 5, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> When you say youth, how young were you?
> I wish I wish I wish I had gotten a hold of these when i was in my teens...Probably would have settled down a bit, and not been such an ass!
> 
> I didn't try my first psychedelic until I was 20.


 
I was in my teens when I started, but it continued throught my 20's.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> is it worth cultivating yourself for personal use? Could one buy the spores online and then buy cowshit, etc and grow it.



Mushroom cultivation is something I'm definitely interested in however there's quite a lot of effort that's involved when growing your own. My country is one of the most over governed western countrys in the world yet they allow spore prints to be imported from overseas so you should be fine. 

You dont necessarily need cowshit as the mushrooms I pick seem to like growing in rotten wood, debris and in the grass along the edge of tracks but it depends on the species I suppose.
Rice cakes are often the base for growing your own without adding anything but sterile water.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 6, 2011)

SFW said:


> is it worth cultivating yourself for personal use? Could one buy the spores online and then buy cowshit, etc and grow it.



I spent $300 and wasted 6 months trying to cultivate only to find out that I had an aggressive strain of green mold in my apartment that was contaminating the process. 

Ordering spores is easy. I ordered mine from spores101.com. I didn;t use spore prints, I used spore syringes. I researched different methods, and I was successful with all methods up and until the cakes leave the jars to fruit. It was at that point that green mold would overtake my cakes. 

I am sure that I could pull it off in a different environment, but I put so much of myself into the process that it just pisses me off to even think about it. .


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 6, 2011)

Horse Shit is the king when it comes to this stuff guys, just FYI.
It will turn out much better than cow shit, which has been processed more than horse shit via the 4 stomach chambers of the cow.

The Horse shit has more nutrients and thus more food for the spores to consume.


----------

